
The TV Industry’s Dreadful Little Secret - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/the_tv_industrys_dreadful_little_secret/
======
joezydeco
We've been through the legal arguments before with the SonicBlue/ReplayTV
lawsuits 10 years ago:

[http://news.cnet.com/ReplayTV-puts-ad-skipping-on-
pause/2100...](http://news.cnet.com/ReplayTV-puts-ad-skipping-on-
pause/2100-1041_3-1015121.html)

That time around, the legal costs helped bankrupt SonicBlue.

